# Cycling Family 1961



## LordMarv (10 May 2014)

I love these old Pathe newsreels about cycling:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9M5hM-e_sjQ


----------



## macbikes (11 May 2014)

That's brilliant!


----------



## David Higson (9 Jun 2014)

Mum, Dad and seven children (unless I miscounted) - Notice how traffic free the roads were in 1961. Can't imagine the same thing in 2014 as much as I'd like to. I love the little bike with sidecar.


----------



## David Higson (10 Jun 2014)

To say that my day job is computing, you'd think I could count better than that. The family actually have 8 children. I'd counted them from watching them ride past without listening to the commentary about the "family of ten." Who says I don't ever listen to what I'm told?


----------

